# New Maxima added to the family :)



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

lets welcome her with open arms 

shes got some minor things im hoping to fix and buff out but i got alot planned for her


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Congratulations


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah im planning on painting the trim on the door, at one point it was the color of the car, but since thats not the most common color im gonna paint it black


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Also hit the mirrors while you're at it. looks like they're showing a bit of age too. That's common on those plastic parts. For some reason they don't stand up as well to UV as the paint on the metal. looks like a nice car.. now just swap a 5 spd into it and enjoy driving!


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

bah for some reason i cant drive standard doing anything other but drags...otherwise i screw it up lol i just never took the time to learn and dont really want to, thats how lazy i am, i dont wana do more than i have to to drive


----------

